

[TechCrunch Europe] Want to know what uni students think of your service?  - dejan
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/06/26/want-to-know-what-uni-students-think-of-your-service/

======
FluidDjango
Well, maybe I've been living under a rock, but I'll mod this up just for
letting me know there _is_ a uk.techcrunch -- gives me pause to wonder how
often a blog might benefit by a "European" ( uk. in this case) edition.

~~~
swombat
Quite a number of uk.techcrunch.com articles have been posted and upvoted
here...

Interestingly, despite the domain name, it's actually supposed to be TC Europe
rather than TC UK. Of course, there's also a TC France, which makes it all
rather strange... but anyway....

